# All Nordic languages: sandwich



## Miutzu

Hej alle,

Jeg har hørt en ven sige "sandhekse" i stedet af "sandwiches".

Bruges dette udtryk regelmæssigt blandt danskere, eller er det bare ham der bruger det?

På forhånd tak!


----------



## hanne

Miutzu said:


> Jeg har hørt en ven sige "sandhekse" i stedet af *for* "sandwiches".


Jeg har aldrig hørt det før.
Men der findes mange forskellige udtryk som kan dannes ved en direkte oversættelse fra engelsk ("sand-witch"), så dette er bare endnu et i rækken.


----------



## Miutzu

Tak for både svaret og rettelsen, hanne!


----------



## Sepia

Jeg synes det er helt fint.

Min søster sagde tit "ørken"/"Wüste" i stedet for "dessert" (fordi det ligner "desert"). Jeg tror, at befolkningsgrupper, der normalt er flersprogede, gerne bruger den slags jokes.


----------



## danesa25

Jeg har aldrig hørt om sandhekse før, men ganske morsomt udtryk!
Svenskerne kalder deres sandwich for "smörgås" hvilket også er ret sjovt - en smørgås


----------



## hanne

danesa25 said:


> Svenskerne kalder deres sandwich for "smörgås" hvilket også er ret sjovt - en smørgås


Ikke helt sandt - en smörgås er en "åben" sandwich - m.a.o. smørrebrød.


----------



## danesa25

hanne said:


> Ikke helt sandt - en smörgås er en "åben" sandwich - m.a.o. smørrebrød.


Det er da vist også rigtigt.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

En svensk smörgås är visserligen öppen, som smørrebrød, men har ofta enklare pålägg, medan jag uppfattar smørrebrød som 'lyxigare' - man får ju inte bara rostbiff på den, t.ex, utan även rostad lök, remouladsås, lite syltlök och sallad etc.... Mums! 

Ett annat vanligt ord för smörgås är macka.

Sandwich används inte i vardagslag. En sandwich av engelsk typ kallas helt enkelt dubbelsmörgås eller dubbelmacka.

Gåsen i smörgås var från början en bit smör som flutit upp i mjölken medan man kärnade smör, och 'simmade' likt en gås på ytan. Dock heter fågeln gäss i plural, medan smörgåsen böjs regelbundet, d.v.s. smörgåsar.

Man skulle naturligtvis, på skoj, kunna kalla smörgåsen 'butter goose' på engelska...


----------



## Södertjej

Jag har för mig att jag läst "sandvikare" någonstans, som någon sorts gammalt ord för sandwich. Eller har jag drömt om det?


----------



## cocuyo

Södertjej said:


> Jag har för mig att jag läst "sandvikare" någonstans, som någon sorts gammalt ord för sandwich. Eller har jag drömt om det?


Det har förekommit i stockholmsslang.


----------



## Södertjej

Jaha, tack!


----------



## cocuyo

Ett webbsök på _sandvikare macka_ ger 238 träffar, alla relevanta.


----------



## basslop

På norsk har vi heller ikke noe eget ord for sandwich. Smørbrød tilsvarer omtrent det danske smørrebrød og brødskive tilsvarer det svenske macka.

Jeg likte det svenske ordet sandvikare.  Det er et eksempel på god oversettelse av utenlandske ord. Da synes jeg vi også bør bruke sandviker på norsk.


----------



## Ben Jamin

basslop said:


> På norsk har vi heller ikke noe eget ord for sandwich. Smørbrød tilsvarer omtrent det danske smørrebrød og brødskive tilsvarer det svenske macka.
> 
> Jeg likte det svenske ordet sandvikare.  Det er et eksempel på god oversettelse av utenlandske ord. Da synes jeg vi også bør bruke sandviker på norsk.


 
Hei basslop! Jeg skjønte ikke hvordan sandvikare kunne være en oversettelse av sandwich, en spøk basert på ordspill, ja, men oversettelse?


----------

